
We Analyzed Every Meme on the Internet - jonbaer
https://priceonomics.com/we-analyzed-every-meme-on-the-internet/
======
itchyjunk
The source the article links to [0] seems to be scraping stuff from popular
"meme" generating website like imgur, 9gag etc.

"We analyzed data from Priceonomics customer Me.me, a search engine that's
indexed practically every meme ever produced and made the text on the images
searchable."

This is a strong claim. But even if I give them the benefit of doubt, their
analysis shows that memes have strong correlation with real world event and
trends die out. Eg: thanks giving meme became popular right before thanks
giving and faded after thanks giving. I don't find this too surprising.

I am sure memes can tech us stuff. But I would find stuff like meme trends Vs
comments to do sentimental analysis or something along that lines.

\---------------

[0] [https://me.me/post/the-meme-zeitgeist](https://me.me/post/the-meme-
zeitgeist)

